# اجودانواع الفحم الطبيعى النباتى من مخلفات الفحم ونشارة الاخشاب ومخلفات المحاصيل الزرا



## الوكيل العابد (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*شركةالعابدالعصرية الهندسية للصناعات المتطورة للتجارة والتسويق والصناعات المتطورة [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]والتوكيلات[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]التجارية[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] العابد جروب[/FONT]*

*ALABD GROUP Facebook*

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*www.charcoal[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]اقوى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]عروض[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الفحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الطبيعى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]المضغوط[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]من[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]اجودانواع[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الفواكهة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]والاخشاب[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]والمخلفات[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الطبيعية[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]التى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]تم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]تفحيمها[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]بمعرفتنافلديناانواع[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]متعددة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]من[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الفوحمات[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]جيدة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الصنع[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]نقية[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الاشتعال[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]متعددة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]المستويات[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]والاصناف[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فنحن[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]نقوم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]بصناعتهاعلى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]احدث[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]تطورعلمى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]عالمى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]لمواكبة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]التطورالصناعى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فلديناانقى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الانواع[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]المطروحة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الاسواق[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]حيث[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]تتسم[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]مصنوعة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]من[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]اجودانواع[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الاخشاب[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]والمخلفات[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الطبيعية[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]ليس[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]لها[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]اضرارصحيه[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]مصاحبه[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]للبيئة[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]لاتوجدبهاعيوب[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]انواع[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الفحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الاخرى[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]تعطى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]طاقة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]حرارية[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]عالية[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]يمتداشتعالهالفترة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]طويلة[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]لهاعدة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]اشكال[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]مربع[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]مخروطى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]مستطيل[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]مكعب[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]اسطوانى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]سداسى[FONT=&quot]-….. [/FONT]ناعم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الملمس[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]قوة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]تماسك[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]عالية[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]لايسبب[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]اتساخ[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]للايدى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]اثناءتداوله[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]يمكن[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]اطفاءه[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]بالماءواعادة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]استعماله[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]لايصدرعنداشتعاله[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]اى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]شرزاوشظايااورائحه[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]اودخان[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]منه[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]سهل[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]وسريع[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الاشتعال[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]يعطى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]اشتعال[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]هادئ[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]ومستديم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]ونقى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]لفترة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]كبيرة[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]لاتوجدبه[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]عيوب[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الانواع[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الاخرى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]من[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الفوحمات[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]يشتعل[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]بدون[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]تهوية[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]الكفاءة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]العالمية[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]جميع[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]انواع[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الفحم[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]العبوات[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]من[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الداخل[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]مغلفة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]معزولة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]عن[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الهواء[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]ممايجعلهاجافة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]تماما[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]يستخدم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]جميع[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الاغراض[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]متعددالمستويات[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*

*منتجاتنا[FONT=&quot] // [/FONT]فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الطيرة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]وهج[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الفاخر[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الخشاب[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الكوكونط[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الكوكونارو[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الكوكويارة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الكوكونارة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الكينجزكول[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الوسادة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]بانواعه[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]واشكاله[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الاقراص[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]ومستوياته[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]المتعددة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]ميرا[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الشعلة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الميجا[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]اللهب[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]نشارة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الخشب[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]خشبى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الحمضيات[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]جميع[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]انواع[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الاقراص[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]بالمواصفات[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الاوروبية[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]بكافة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]مستوياته[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]وايضابالراوئح[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الشرقية[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]والفواكهة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]والبخور[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فحم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]القوالب[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]والوسادة[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*وكثيروكثيرمن[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الجودة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]والتميز[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]لديناجميع[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]خطوط[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الانتاج[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]والتركيبات[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الاصلية[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]عالية[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الجودة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]خطوطنامتطورة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]غيرتقليدية[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*اسعارنالاتنافس[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]جودتنالاتقارن[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]احزرواالتقليدعندالشراء[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

* احذروا[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]المقلدين[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]من[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الشركات[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الاخري[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]وتاكدو[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]من[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]المصداقية[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]للمزورين[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]والمقلدين[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]مع[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]تحياتى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]لكم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]باستمتاعكم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]بجميع[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]بمنتجاتنا[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الأصلية[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]تجدوا[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]ما[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]يسركم[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]دائما[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]على[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]موقعنا[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *لايوجدوكلاءاخرون[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]للمجال[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]والصناعات[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]المتعددة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]لديناانتبهوا[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]من[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]خداع[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]المنافسين[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*احزروا[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الشركات[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الحديثة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]قليلة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]الخبرات[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]ضعيفة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]المعرفة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فى[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]جميع[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]المجالات[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *زوروا مواقعنا : [FONT=&quot]www.alabd-[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]groups.com[/FONT]*

http://www.facebook.com/alabdgroups​ *http://twitter.com/alabdgroups *





*. [FONT=&quot]القاهرة[/FONT] www.lgfun.net *

*الموقع[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*مجموعة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]شركات[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]العابد[FONT=&quot] –[/FONT]شركة[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]العابد[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]جروب[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*شكرالكم[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]00201273556514 [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]00201007355108[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]www.charco[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*


----------

